# Senior HUD Low-Income Housing? Do You Know Any Good Apartments?



## Guitarist (Mar 17, 2016)

I'm living in a HUD apartment building.  It's privately owned and HUD-affiliated, not Housing Authority housing.  It's nice but I want to move.  

Do any of you know how to find senior HUD housing online?  I have looked and looked but can't find any single directory website listing properties in different states.  I know it's out there, but how do you find it?

This is seriously frustrating for a retired librarian who knows how to do research and is getting nowhere with this!


----------



## jujube (Mar 17, 2016)

http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/housing/mfh/mfinfo/sec202ptl

There's a lot of stuff on this page.  You may have to put on your hipboots and wade through it but maybe, just maybe there might be something helpful.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 17, 2016)

It seems to depend on the state too. I would use Section 8 Senior Housing and your state as the search. Where we live the waiting list can be longer than ten years, in PA it can be two.


----------



## FazeFour (Mar 17, 2016)

Don't search for "senior housing", use only "low-income housing" and name your state. Senior housing will be peppered among the listings. And Fureverywhere is right, these websites are a swamp. Also, ask your current apt management if they have any listings.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> It seems to depend on the state too. I would use Section 8 Senior Housing and your state as the search. Where we live the waiting list can be longer than ten years, in PA it can be two.



It DOES vary widely from state to state, both as to qualifications and as to the wait time.  Here the wait time is so long they haven't even been taking new applications for over three years now.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 17, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I'm living in a HUD apartment building.  It's privately owned and HUD-affiliated, not Housing Authority housing.  It's nice but I want to move.
> 
> Do any of you know how to find senior HUD housing online?  I have looked and looked but can't find any single directory website listing properties in different states.  I know it's out there, but how do you find it?
> 
> This is seriously frustrating for a retired librarian who knows how to do research and is getting nowhere with this!



Waiting times are so long, I sure wouldn't even think about giving up your current apartment till you are sure you can find a new one.  In this state is it almost impossible.  Waiting times are years and years and about the only way anything comes available is if somebody dies.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 17, 2016)

Thanks, everyone!  

I'm still on the waiting list for the first place I wanted, in a different state. I have been on their waiting list for 3 1/2 years now (they told me in the begnning it might be 3 years).  I got in where I am with no waiting list (and since then I've seen why; we have someone moving in or out every single weekend).  It's not a bad place but it has a really low rating on one section 8 site.  

If I could afford a regular apartment/trailer park I would move to one but when they have minimum rents, and those are way more than 25% of my income, there's no way.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 18, 2016)

My sister is in an apartment but they have been periodically raising her rent so much that one more increase of very much and she'll probably have to move in with me.  Neither one of us really wants to do that, because we are both very much used to living alone.  There just isn't much of anything here for seniors with only social security as income, unless it's a complete dump or in a very unsafe area, or both.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 18, 2016)

That is a shame, Butterfly, especially when New Mexico has such a good reputation as a place for retirees.  (Or is that just Santa Fe? I have known some people who retired there.)  

It's a shame that ALL states don't have equal housing for seniors of all income brackets.  It's federal housing, after all -- it should have common standards and availability.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 18, 2016)

jujube said:


> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/housing/mfh/mfinfo/sec202ptl
> 
> There's a lot of stuff on this page.  You may have to put on your hipboots and wade through it but maybe, just maybe there might be something helpful.



Thanks, jujube.  There really is a lot of info there and  you're right, you do have to wade through a lot to find it!  

The problem with so many of these apartments is, they don't have websites!  That is so frustrating, when one assumes they have full-time office staff and website design is simple and free.  They don't post pictures, they don't post reviews, they don't post any info at all.  So even though I know of a few citites and towns I think I would like to live in, I also want to see websites and pics and reviews of the retirement communities there.  For some reason these places don't think they have to sell themselves, even though they are just as particular about their tenants as the pricey retirement communities.  Just because someone is poor doesn't mean they won't be a great tenant and neighbor!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 18, 2016)

Things around here are so tight I've known families that get on the waiting list and after eight or nine years their name comes up. By then the original applicant doesn't want to move or even has passed on...so they give the spot to a relative or friend. Not way ethical but you can understand after a wait like that.


----------



## CuriousKate (Mar 20, 2016)

Guitarist, I thought I might be the ONLY person who was facing these obstacles in housing I so agree with your statement "It's a shame that ALL states don't have equal housing for seniors of all income brackets." I have been wading through these searches also with the same results. The most disappointing realization of this has been that the retirement of baby boomers has been talked about for so many years and yet nothing has been done (or is being done) about housing. Not all of us can afford (or desire) to live in a house and with SO many people looking, I consider this a problem for many. Especially with so many vacant properties that could be renovated and utilized for housing...why can't we get the powers that be to make an investment??? I could go on and on with this subject but thank you for bringing this to light :magnify:


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 20, 2016)

Thanks, CuriousKate.


----------



## Butterfly (Mar 23, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> Guitarist, I thought I might be the ONLY person who was facing these obstacles in housing I so agree with your statement "It's a shame that ALL states don't have equal housing for seniors of all income brackets." I have been wading through these searches also with the same results. The most disappointing realization of this has been that the retirement of baby boomers has been talked about for so many years and yet nothing has been done (or is being done) about housing. Not all of us can afford (or desire) to live in a house and with SO many people looking, I consider this a problem for many. Especially with so many vacant properties that could be renovated and utilized for housing...why can't we get the powers that be to make an investment??? I could go on and on with this subject but thank you for bringing this to light :magnify:



It's even more depressing if you're disabled, as my sister is.    She manages OK on her own for daily stuff in her apartment, but she can't walk very far or climb stairs -- more than one or two steps up is a huge problem for her and she has no car.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 23, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> It's even more depressing if you're disabled, as my sister is.    She manages OK on her own for daily stuff in her apartment, but she can't walk very far or climb stairs -- more than one or two steps up is a huge problem for her and she has no car.



That is me, too, Butterfly.  I can't do stairs, and I don't have a car anymore.  My ancient one died before I moved into this place -- it was either have a roof over my head, or spend money on a car that could break down again at any time.

My best to your sister!


----------



## Guitarist (May 1, 2016)

CuriousKate said:


> Guitarist, I thought I might be the ONLY person who was facing these obstacles in housing I so agree with your statement "It's a shame that ALL states don't have equal housing for seniors of all income brackets." I have been wading through these searches also with the same results. The most disappointing realization of this has been that the retirement of baby boomers has been talked about for so many years and yet nothing has been done (or is being done) about housing. Not all of us can afford (or desire) to live in a house and with SO many people looking, I consider this a problem for many. Especially with so many vacant properties that could be renovated and utilized for housing...why can't we get the powers that be to make an investment??? I could go on and on with this subject but thank you for bringing this to light :magnify:



Well, I am interested in trying to change things for the better if anyone else is interested as well.  Sometimes if people start small, things grow once other people catch on that it's a good thing.


----------



## CuriousKate (May 1, 2016)

Guitarist, I'm certainly game and have given it some thought. However, I have to admit that I'm a cynic having been involved in one failed campaign for a cause, invested some money for promotion. What I learned from that experience was that too many people are all talk and no action...even when it is something that directly affects them. It was a very disheartening experience.

I keep remembering back to the 80's and hearing about the Gray Panthers and said "right on" (although in looking them up, I found they actually started in the 70s). The organization is no longer around but if ever we needed this, I think now is the time!


----------



## Guitarist (May 1, 2016)

Maybe New Grey Panthers?  I'm glad you mentioned them, I had forgotten all about them.  

I hear you about the cynicism and about people who just talk and talk but don't take action.  And I don't have a clue about organizing people into a group, or marketing an idea, or anything.  About 20 years ago, I got very interested, even then, in quality affordable housing that would be actually affordable; in housing communities that would be sort of "multi-purpose" communities, e.g., an apartment complex with an onsite daycare so mothers could go out to work.  Something ideally based on a kibbutz or other successful co-op community.  But I had no idea how to even take a first step.  

But one good thing that I got out of it was the idea, from some people who had tried similar things through government and other organizations, was that if people who needed something like that, also wanted it, if they could start one on their own, based on their needs and wants, then maybe it could grow into something bigger as it succeeded.  Say, start with a duplex community and expand it into some sort of larger intentional community.

I know of at least one horse person online who wants to retire to a planned, intentional community for horse people; they are talking about buying land and building on it. so I know there are people out there who want to do this sort of thing and have the wherewithal to do it.  But although I have had friends who lived alone, like me, and did not have a lot of money, like me, I have never had any who wanted to share a house, or any other sort of co-op intentional community, to share expenses and just companionship.  

But I would still like to try.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 18, 2016)

I've looked for subsidized housing for my sister and I've done searches using search terms "low income housing", "subsidized housing".  Unfortunately this type of housing is VERY difficult to find as it requires Section 8 vouchers and most lists are closed or have waiting lists 2 years and longer.


----------



## LogicsHere (May 18, 2016)

Trailer parks are really not a good choice.  Most require that you buy the trailer and then pay the lot fee.  For those who rent, the rents are typically the going market value . . . the owners of the trailers not only want to recoup the cost of the lot fee, but want to make a profit also.

Florida long noted as a great state for retirees is fast becoming one of unaffordable rents.  Again, subsidized housing has long wait lists.  Commercial apartments in recent years have been pushing people out, renovating the apartments and are now charging NY/NJ rents basically. The better 1 bedroom apartments are renting for over $800 and often you have to pay for your own water, electric, trash and even pet deposits and pet rents.  Yes, one apartment she looked at wants not only a non-deductible pet deposit of $250, but also charging $10 a month extra for a pet.  The lower priced ones, closer to $650 a month appear to be in bad neighborhoods.  Florida is also unfriendly to seniors as they do not provide fair breaking of leases such as they do in NY, if someone over 60 needs to move to a family member's home because they can no longer live on their own or move into a low income or assisted  living/nursing home.  They also have 60 day notice requirements . . . something I've never heard of in all my years.


----------



## nitelite (May 18, 2016)

I have spent a lot of time searching and applying for state run 'senior housing'. They all seem to be hiding for some reason or another. Typical government in my opinion. My experience has been that the people working in the offices taking applications don't know a hell of a lot but pretend they do, which results in extremely poor circumstances for us 'baby boomers'. I applied at one place and received a letter stating that I was approved and that it would be a 2 year wait. Two weeks later I received a letter on Tuesday that there was an available place I could view on Thursday, had to make my decision on Friday and take the place the following Wednesday. Well that certainly put me into a whirlwind as there was no way I could accomplished all that in such a short time so I had to pass on the place. If you do not take an offered place then you have to wait 3 years to reapply. That's just one story but gives an idea of how these places are managed.


----------



## Lethe200 (May 20, 2016)

_>>Do any of you know how to find senior HUD housing online? I have looked and looked but can't find any single directory website listing properties in different states. >>_

I'm not so sure there is a single directory. If you study the Federal HUD website, in the .pdf that describes their many programs, it's clear that they are a central distribution for FUNDS that go out to the states. But once it goes to the states, each state has flexibility within the guidelines to utilize the money as it sees fit, as long as they match funds.

Some states just do the match on certain Federal funds. Others not only match, they put up additional state funds if their legislature thinks an issue to be important enough.

This is an example of 'smaller government' in action. I have no axe to grind here; I'm just pointing this out. States have a great deal of autonomy in their budgets, despite the occasional claims of "we don't need/want someone telling us what to do with [our] money."

Therefore, if you are interested in HUD properties, it's best to Google the specific state and contact its HUD office. Some states have very good websites; others not so great. Like it or not, good website developers and administrators cost $$$. It's a time-consuming job, and government work seldom pays well for tech compared to what good skills command in private industry.


----------



## Guitarist (May 20, 2016)

LogicsHere said:


> I've looked for subsidized housing for my sister and I've done searches using search terms "low income housing", "subsidized housing".  Unfortunately this type of housing is VERY difficult to find as it requires Section 8 vouchers and most lists are closed or have waiting lists 2 years and longer.



You don't need a Section 8 voucher.  I live in HUD housing, an apartment, not Section 8.  I had to fill out a LONG application, but that is standard for HUD senior housing, IME.  I don't know the difference between HUD-subsidized and Section 8, I just know I didn't apply for Section 8.

I don't know where you are looking, LogicsHere, but if you are in the US and looking for an apartment, I suggest starting your search here:
http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/housing/mfh/hto/inventorysurvey

Scroll down for the list of links for different states.


----------



## Butterfly (May 20, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> You don't need a Section 8 voucher.  I live in HUD housing, an apartment, not Section 8.  I had to fill out a LONG application, but that is standard for HUD senior housing, IME.  I don't know the difference between HUD-subsidized and Section 8, I just know I didn't apply for Section 8.
> 
> I don't know where you are looking, LogicsHere, but if you are in the US and looking for an apartment, I suggest starting your search here:
> http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/program_offices/housing/mfh/hto/inventorysurvey
> ...



That link has info for 2010, so pretty out of date.  

Even so, here the wait is years for one of those units, too.  We discovered this when my sister had to move from her old place and needed something she could afford.  HUD was no help at all, and we finally just lucked into finding her a place.  Now, though, the rent has gone up 3 times and is rapidly approaching the point where she won't be able to afford that any more.  

It's a big problem for low income seniors and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Guitarist (May 21, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> That link has info for 2010, so pretty out of date.
> 
> Even so, here the wait is years for one of those units, too.  We discovered this when my sister had to move from her old place and needed something she could afford.  HUD was no help at all, and we finally just lucked into finding her a place.  Now, though, the rent has gone up 3 times and is rapidly approaching the point where she won't be able to afford that any more.
> 
> It's a big problem for low income seniors and it's only going to get worse.



The link is not out of date. It's only 6 years old. They don't do inspections every year, so the list isn't updated every year. The information as far as addresses, etc., is correct. I've found a number of complexes there. Most don't have websites; a few have FB pages. 

HUD doesn't find apartments for people; it just manages them and does inspections of them periodically.  You need to do your own searching, find something in your area, then contact the individual apartment complex and request an application (if their waiting list is open at the time). Most will mail out applications but won't put you on the waiting list without an in-person interview. I have found at least a dozen apartment complexes in the past few years, and have contacted about half a dozen and been sent application and information packets.  Those all had open waiting lists; only a couple of the ones I looked up have closed waiting lists.  

I wouldn't have posted the link to that list if it hadn't been a legit list, Butterfly.


----------



## bluebreezes (Jul 31, 2016)

As someone who has been doing months of online research for affordable senior housing options in many states, I agree with Guitarist that the HUD senior list is a good start point. I have also used this HUD link: http://portal.hud.gov/hudportal/HUD?src=/topics/information_for_senior_citizens. To view state specific options, click on the Find Affordable Rents link under the Find an Apartment section. From there you'll be able to choose a state and city/town. Be sure to specify Elderly in the Apartment Type drop-down.

The limitation of the HUD search is that it will only list some of the affordable senior options in each state. I found more comprehensive information by wading through search results for "affordable senior apartments" with a city name, and then navigating to the specific websites. For example, here in Maine we have the Maine State Housing Authority, which provides a terrific list of senior housing options by county and town. In each of those listings, there is property manager contact information. Not all state/county/city housing authorities are organized or operate the same, so it takes quite a bit of time to do the research.

Many times I've found that it's specific housing developers and property managers who may have multi-state listings that are the most helpful. Examples would be the Walton Communities in Georgia, and the Volunteers of America senior housing listings. There are many, many more. I've found some of those developers/property management companies by searching general apartment search sites and then researching the property management company.  And don't laugh, I've also reviewed specific town planning board meeting minutes concerning senior housing development projects. One such project is a brand new place opening in August 2016 in Madison, Georgia. I've keep notes and browser bookmarks about my findings to easily search and revisit places. I also keep a log of who I've contacted and the response, as well as saving the actual emails too.

ETA: In my research I have found many affordable senior communities that do _not_ have long waiting lists. I'm happy to help anyone here who posts a specific state or city needing research. I'm not yet sure what the policy of the forum is about posting URLs, but maybe someone can fill me in about that.


----------



## linr05 (Aug 14, 2016)

bluebreezes said:


> ETA: In my research I have found many affordable senior communities that do _not_ have long waiting lists. I'm happy to help anyone here who posts a specific state or city needing research.



I'm still waiting the 7 wks. until my 1st SS check but its clear I'll need to get into some senior assisted housing. Any help finding ops in Harrisonburg, VA would be appreciated. 

linr05 @ground level


----------



## bluebreezes (Aug 14, 2016)

@linr05, I've sent you a private message.


----------

